# catching fish for p's



## Erik (Feb 20, 2003)

Hey, im gonna get some red bellied p's soon and im just curious, I like to fish alot at my cabin thats close by to my house on the ocean and i was wondering if its ok to feed piranhas fish right out of the ocean, like sole and cod, stuff like that or could there be some wierd diseases or parasites in them or something else like that. Maybe i should cook them first? Just not sure, wanna be safe. It would be great to be able to stock up on some fish, free p food.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

just look two topics below this.

http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/in...=ST&f=22&t=1221


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

it is a bad idea, but if you have to you should quarentine the fish for a few weeks first.


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

actually if your catching saltwater fish then you might be ok, try using bait minnows. there is less chance of getting parrasite or disease infected fish this way, but to quarentine is always good


----------

